# Maison de Peur, villa of fear



## bartje (Mar 6, 2010)

Small but strange place.
Standing between the trees, waiting for a new soul to come in.
Today it was my soul, wish me luck! 

Being there alone is a total different experience then every other place i explored so far.
Sounds which are not there, moving shadows on the wall...


More at www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW Bart, that place is damn impressive, Id love to see this in the flesh.
Thanks for posting the pictures, that is one amazing place.


----------



## nutnut (Mar 6, 2010)

Amazing!!!


----------



## mookster (Mar 7, 2010)

it's impressive alright....but it just looks too staged, too good to be true almost. Like it used to be part of a theme park house of horrors or something?


----------



## Trinpaul (Mar 7, 2010)

Is the 1st pic of a bar?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 7, 2010)

Iit does look like a themed ale house, doesn't it. Fantastic place though. I'd really love that fireplace! I want to live there! 
Fabulous find.


----------



## dead pigeon (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah nice shots..... but it's a bit Alton Towers.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 7, 2010)

Definately theme park related.


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 7, 2010)

mookster said:


> but it just looks too staged, too good to be true almost. Like it used to be part of a theme park house of horrors or something?



Thats what I first thought, but then Id like to hope it wasnt


----------



## muppix (Mar 7, 2010)

Difficult to know what to make of this without seeing some more pictures in context with the building as a whole. The portrait on the wall and the pristine rown of books on the shelf look just too perfect for me, sorry.

mup.


----------



## Archie's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Fab! What else can I say?!


----------

